# Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago



## 0815 Fischer (16. Juni 2012)

moin, 
hat jemand erfahrungen mit der rute sammeln können? interessiere mich besonders für die sbiro version, aber bin mir nicht sicher, da ich mir für den preis auch ne sportex holen könnte. die alegra serie war ja top, jedoch bekomme ich das sbiro modell nicht mehr.....vll. ist die karthago noch besser?#c


----------



## John Carp(enter) (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Weiß niemand etwas der Rute. Hab die heute auch gesehen und fand sie recht schick und die Version, die ich gesehen habe, hört sich echt gut an. 2.70m WG 20 - 70g (find ich nen super Bereich) und vor allem nur 185g schwer |bigeyes ist die Balzer IM-12 Karthago Spin 70.
Allerdings gibts eigentlich null Erfahrungsberichte. Hört sich aber wie gesagt top an das Dingens....also wenn jemand was weiß. Hopp Hopp...Raus damit :q


----------



## Meinereiner76 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Habe mir die Drop- Shot Rute geholt.
Kann leider noch nicht viel dazu sagen da ich sie nur 2 mal gefischt habe.
Nur so viel....
Ist eine superleichte Rute. Man spürt wirklch alles. Selbt auf welchen Untergrund man das Blei absetzt.
Habe mich total verliebt !!!

Bevor ich mir sie gekauft habe hatte ich auch nach Testberichten gesucht. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe war über die von dir gewollte Spiro.
Die hat auf jeden Fall immer bestens abgeschnitten. In einem Test sogar 15 von 15 ereichbaren Punkten erreicht.

Gruß


----------



## John Carp(enter) (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Hört sich aber doch schonmal gut an. 
Würde mich halt interessieren, wie die Rute sich verhält, wenn man dann mal wirklich mit 60 - 70 gr. schweren Ködern rausschmeißt und wie da die Köderführung ist. 
Denn oft steht ja WG - 70 gr. drauf, sind dann aber effektiv vielleicht 50 und maximal 60 gr. Aber man kann wie gesagt nirgendwo wirklich was nachlesen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der ein paar Infos hat. Bin wirklich schwer am überlegen, mir die zu holen, denn 185 gr. Gewicht ist wirklich klasse. Mich macht halt nur dieser Satz in der Beschreibung "für das feine Spinnfischen" etwas stutzig, denn feines Spinnfischen ist für mich dann eher was bis ca. 30 - 40 gr. maximal. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das nur so gemeint, dass man nen super Kontakt zum Köder hat und daher fein. Aber das weiß man ja nie so genau. :g Das die einen aber auch immer so verwirren müssen in ihren Beschreibungen :q


----------



## Meinereiner76 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Leider gibt es kaum Angaben darüber zu finden.Habe mich vor dem Kauf auch schon totgesucht gehabt. Hatte mich aber dann glücklicherweise doch zum Kauf entschieden.

Mein Angeldealer meint auf jeden Fall immer, man sollte sich in der goldenen Mitte bewegen.
Sprich...  wenn ich meistens 70gr werfen muß, mir auch eine Angel nehmen die z.b. 50-90gr Wurfgewicht hat.
Klar kann diese auch 90gr. werfen.Aber mit dem Strömungsdruck am Fluß z.b. haste dann beim führen schnell mehr als 90gr auf der Rute.Und wenn man schon im Wurf an die Belastungsgrenze kommt, wie soll dann der Köder noch gescheit geführt werden.

Aber schau mal hier:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Balzer-Edition-IM-12-Karthago-Spin


Das nächte Geschäft ist in Heidesheim. Dort habe auch ich meine gekauft.
Ruf mal an. Vieleicht haben sie die da und du kannst sie mal in die Hand nehmen. Ist ja nicht so weit von dir.

Gruß


----------



## MDieken (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*



John Carp(enter) schrieb:


> Hört sich aber doch schonmal gut an.
> Würde mich halt interessieren, wie die Rute sich verhält, wenn man dann mal wirklich mit 60 - 70 gr. schweren Ködern rausschmeißt und wie da die Köderführung ist.
> Denn oft steht ja WG - 70 gr. drauf, sind dann aber effektiv vielleicht 50 und maximal 60 gr. Aber man kann wie gesagt nirgendwo wirklich was nachlesen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der ein paar Infos hat. Bin wirklich schwer am überlegen, mir die zu holen, denn 185 gr. Gewicht ist wirklich klasse. Mich macht halt nur dieser Satz in der Beschreibung "für das feine Spinnfischen" etwas stutzig, denn feines Spinnfischen ist für mich dann eher was bis ca. 30 - 40 gr. maximal. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das nur so gemeint, dass man nen super Kontakt zum Köder hat und daher fein. Aber das weiß man ja nie so genau. :g Das die einen aber auch immer so verwirren müssen in ihren Beschreibungen :q



feines Spinnfischen kannste mit der Aspius Yasei ( 2,70 - WG 7-28 Gramm. ) von Shimano


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*



MDieken schrieb:


> feines Spinnfischen kannste mit der Aspius Yasei ( 2,70 - WG 7-28 Gramm. ) von Shimano



dafür hab ich ja meine Berkley Skeletor Pro mit WG von 4 - 24 gr. und  finde die wirklich top. Nun suche ich halt eine sagen wir mal "schwerere"  Spinnrute für die Hecht und Zanderangelei, aber möchte halt keinen  Prügel, sondern möchte halt wenns geht ne gesunde Mischung haben. Ich  weiß ist immer Schwierig sowas. |supergri  Schwanke nun zwischen eben der IM-12 Karthago und der Daiwa R´Nessa  Spin, auch in 2.70 und WG von 30 - 70 gr, sind halt echte Leichtgewichte (was mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist). Aber auch über die Rute ist  jetzt wieder kaum was im Netz zu finden #q irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ich schau mir immer Ruten aus, die kaum einer hat.

@meinereiner76: Aaaah weltklasse der Link, da ist die Karthago ja sogar runter gesetzt :k dickes Merci.
Und wegen dem Laden in Heidesheim, da ruf ich klar mal an und mach mich schlau. Wieso hab ich den Laden eigentlich noch nie gefunden, sind ja nur 30km ...vielen Dank für den super Tipp


----------



## Meinereiner76 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Wenn du mal dort warst, gehst du nirgens wo anders mehr hin


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Na jetzt hast mich aber heiß gemacht :q mal sehen ob ich da nicht morgen direkt mal vorbei düse


----------



## Colli_HB (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Moin 0815 Fischer,

ich hab die Sbiro Rute in 360.
Ist ähnlich wie die Allegra, aber sogar noch etwas leichter.
Kannste nix mit verkehrt machen!

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*

Muss mich übrigens selbst korrigieren. Nach nochmaligem Gesuche, hab ich jetzt nen Bericht über die Daiwa gefunden, der äußerst optimistisch aussieht :q Der Blinker Redakteur Sean-Paul Perez hat die Daiwa mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet und sie hat anscheinend top abgeschnitten. Ich werds mir selbst anschauen gehen


----------



## Andreas25 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*



John Carp(enter) schrieb:


> Muss mich übrigens selbst korrigieren. Nach nochmaligem Gesuche, hab ich jetzt nen Bericht über die Daiwa gefunden, der äußerst optimistisch aussieht :q Der Blinker Redakteur Sean-Paul Perez hat die Daiwa mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet und sie hat anscheinend top abgeschnitten. Ich werds mir selbst anschauen gehen



Was Blinker und Co. in ihren "Tests" schreibn kannst du getrost ignorieren. Da würd auch ein 2,5 Meter Holzstock als Rute des Jahres durchgehen wenn nur genug Geld fliest.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen: Balzer Edition IM-12 Karthago*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Was Blinker und Co. in ihren "Tests" schreibn kannst du getrost ignorieren. Da würd auch ein 2,5 Meter Holzstock als Rute des Jahres durchgehen wenn nur genug Geld fliest.



:q ok. gut zu wissen, aber wenigstens mal was gefunden.


----------

